
Show HN: White-paper, Investing in Data [pdf] - mainfram
https://www.actiontwelve.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/ActionTwelve-Whitepaper-InvestingInData.pdf
======
mainfram
Many non-tech sector organisations are spending incredible amounts of money on
data investments. While working as a consultant and employee of global
organisations, I felt those investments are going nowhere. Management invests
in sleek presentations full of buzzwords and without substance. I have
recently started a new management consulting company focused on rebooting the
practice of management for the digital age. We decided to tackle data
investment as a first topic. This whitepaper is written for non-tech sector
audience but we would love feedback from the HN community.

